# 8 wks post TT labs



## Peppie (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, I had a total thyroidectomy on November 14, 8 weeks ago. I had a large suspicious nodule and the biopsy had a 1 in 10 chance of being cancer, so to be on the safe side, removal was recommended. Thankfully pathology came back benign.

Here it is 8 weeks later, and I still fee SO DIZZY!! I have no other symptoms and if my head felt normal, I'd be GREAT. It's almost a motion sickness woozy- dizzy, as if I've been on a bumpy plane ride. It was horrible at first and I blamed the anesthesia. It has lessened over the weeks but hasn't gone completely away. Usually I just push through it to go about my routine.

I had my first post TT labs Friday and the results were just posted online. I'm in shock because the numbers are so close to the SAME as they have been for the past year. We suspected long ago that my thyroid had gone kaput, so I guess this confirms it. I've been on 150mcg Synthroid for almost 2 years and felt great. I kept taking it after my TT. My only complaint post TT is this dizziness and I thought for sure my meds needed to be adjusted.

Here are my last 3 labs -- I seem to be borderline hyper now, could that be why I'm so dizzy? any thoughts?

3-13-14 TSH 0.04, T4 12.3
9-24-14 TSH 0.03 T4 10.07
1-9-15 (8 wks post TT) TSH 0.03, T4 11.5, T3 89

(lab ranges: TSH 0.4-4.5 mIU/L 
T3 76-181 ng/dL
T4 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL )


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Peppie said:


> 3-13-14
> TSH 0.04 (0.4-4.5 mIU/L)
> T4 12.3 (4.5-12 ng/dL)
> 
> ...


I had to re-arrange your lab data to make it make sense to me more easily. What I'm seeing here is a T4 that's too high, and a T3 that's too low. Were these "Free T3" and "Free T4" or just T3 and T4?

If these are your "Free" results, then you are not properly converting...which results in your T4 being hyper while your T3 is hypo. This is common, and the first fix you should ask your doctor about is adding Cytomel (a T3 drug) to your Synthroid (a T4 drug). If/when you do this you'll likely need a slight decrease in your Synthroid.


----------



## Peppie (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply... they are Total T3 and Total T4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely ask your doctor to test FREE t4 and FREE t3 -- without those results, it's really hard to advise.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board.

I am posting some info which may be helpful to you.

It is not at all uncommon for folks with TT to have trouble converting.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T3 89 T3 76-181 ng/dL


I will also chime in to tell you to have Free T-4 and Free T-3 teated to dial in your replacement medications.

Based on the T3 lab you are hypo. I have had bot FT-3 and T3 run at the same time and can tell you they do trend the same and you are low, likely hypo.

Save yourself some headache and order the labs yourself - can you spare $58 ($29 each) to know?

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/category/cid/23

I will also add that your neck may need a chiropractic adjustment - I had to do that several times and know that a mal aligned neck can cause dizziness.


----------

